# Doodle some dumb chars for me? c:



## TinyCentaur (Sep 13, 2014)

*Draw my character? (I do Art Trades and pay in TBT)*



Hi there! I am currently requesting art of a few of my OCs! I don't have much to offer in repayment, but I can offer TBT and Art Trades. Or I am also asking for requests of these characters uvu

A massive thank you if you decide to draw any of my babies! <3

If you want I can do art trades (art blog here) and pay with TBT.

My Charahub!
My Flight Rising


Feel free to ask me more about my OCs!



Spoiler: About my Fantasy OCs



The majority of my fantasy OCs are from a WIP webcomic of mine called of Light and Shadow. Primrose is the main protagonist, along with her group of friends Velia, Angelo and Bhaltair.
-this bit is a WIP as I get the story together-



Also, for my fantasy OCs, feel free to 'modernise' them. Make them look like someone from everyday life if you wish!

thanks for reading!
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 14, 2014)

bump and posting is allowed since I'm looking for art too heh


----------



## nekosync (Sep 14, 2014)

Foreign candy!!!

w/ text: http://pho.to/79Nwq
w/o text: http://pho.to/79O3P


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 14, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Foreign candy!!!
> 
> w/ text: http://pho.to/79Nwq
> w/o text: http://pho.to/79O3P



oh my gosh this is adorable!  thank you so much! <3


----------



## nekosync (Sep 14, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> oh my gosh this is adorable!  thank you so much! <3



No problem!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 14, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 15, 2014)

bump uwu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 16, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 16, 2014)

bumpppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 17, 2014)

Bumpppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 18, 2014)

bump! uwu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 18, 2014)

bumpppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 20, 2014)

bump! uwu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 21, 2014)

bumppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 22, 2014)

Bumpsssss!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 23, 2014)

bump uwu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 23, 2014)

bumppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 24, 2014)

bmup


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 29, 2014)

bumpppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 1, 2014)

bumpppp


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 1, 2014)

someday, when i start feeling better, im gonna draw your rad ocs. it is a part of my bucketlist.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 2, 2014)

Omg awww, I hope you feel better soon dear! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 3, 2014)

bumppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 5, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 6, 2014)

bumppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 7, 2014)

bump ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 9, 2014)

CRIES A LOT BECAUSE I STILL WANT TO DRAW LIKE ALL OF YOUR OCS AND I HAVE NO MOTIVATION IM SO UPSET
I WANNA DO IT SO BAD....... I GET SAD EVERY TIME I SEE YOUR THREAD BC I WANNA DO IT BUT CANT
_other people must take my place_


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 11, 2014)

omg *hugs you* its okay friend c: 
(I checked ur DA btw and your art is super adorable <3 )


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

I was bored so I made this for you...


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I was bored so I made this for you...




!!! oh my gosh I love it! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> !!! oh my gosh I love it! Thank you so much <3



You are welcome


----------



## nekosync (Oct 11, 2014)

I drew Porfirio. He reminds me of Zuko.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 12, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I drew Porfirio. He reminds me of Zuko.
> 
> View attachment 70869




eeee thank you! he looks super cute c:


----------



## Warrior (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandora ,, cute demon grrl who likes plants; ok gimme a bit, can I have some liberty with her outfit? (I'll stick to colorful sorta clothes don't worry)

ahhhh demon girls are great I hope I can do her justice B-) 

I'm a bit rusty so keep those expectations low lol


----------



## Warrior (Oct 12, 2014)

Man I frgot just how much of an art rut im in 

ended up drawing horse boy instead, i couldn't get a more finished look on it :-( 






might have another go at pandora l8r


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 12, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Man I frgot just how much of an art rut im in
> 
> ended up drawing horse boy instead, i couldn't get a more finished look on it :-(
> 
> ...




This is gorgeous ;u; it looks perfect thank you so much! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 12, 2014)

bump! c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Oct 12, 2014)

HI LOU, HOPE YOU GET AWESOME ARTS. WARRIOR IS REALLY TALENTED WOWOWOW


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Man I frgot just how much of an art rut im in
> 
> ended up drawing horse boy instead, i couldn't get a more finished look on it :-(
> 
> ...



That is gorgeous omg, I love how you drew the face!

bump 4 op heh


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 13, 2014)

thanks for the bumps friends c:

also ayyy steph how have u been c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 14, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 15, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 15, 2014)

Gently bumps


----------



## Locket (Oct 15, 2014)

BUMP FPR YOU! ugh, sorr


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 16, 2014)

thanks  for the bump uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 17, 2014)

bumpppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 18, 2014)

bmpppbpp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 18, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll draw Lee from your furries section. I'll post it on this thread when I'm done (may take a while, though :3 )


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Oct 19, 2014)

Here you go!  I drew Lee. Put a lot of effort into it. Hope you like it 

View attachment 71501


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 19, 2014)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Here you go!  I drew Lee. Put a lot of effort into it. Hope you like it
> 
> View attachment 71501





eeeee he's so cute! <3 thank you so much!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 19, 2014)

gentle bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 21, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 22, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 23, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 25, 2014)

bumpppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 26, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kiikay (Oct 27, 2014)

happy birthday c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 27, 2014)

thank you!!!! uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 28, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 29, 2014)

bumpsss


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 30, 2014)

bumpers


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 31, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 1, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 2, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 3, 2014)

bumppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 4, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 4, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 5, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 6, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 7, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 9, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 9, 2014)

bumppp


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

I can draw for you, my signature has my past art history, it is ok if you say no though <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 10, 2014)

i'll take a look


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Okie dokie :3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 11, 2014)

Bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 11, 2014)

bumppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 12, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 13, 2014)

Bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 15, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 16, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 17, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 17, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 18, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 18, 2014)

updated first page yo


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 19, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 22, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 22, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 24, 2014)

Bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 26, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 27, 2014)

bumps


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 27, 2014)

I made a sketch of  Lunith Victor. <:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 28, 2014)

Oldcatlady said:


> I made a sketch of  Lunith Victor. <:



this looks awesome! thank you! <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

Aaah, look at Musiia, what a cutie! Good luck getting more art!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 28, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Aaah, look at Musiia, what a cutie! Good luck getting more art!



awwww thank you! ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 29, 2014)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 30, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> this looks awesome! thank you! <3



no problem c:
i'm happy that you like it! was fun drawing him~


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 30, 2014)

bump uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 3, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 3, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 5, 2014)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 6, 2014)

b ump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 7, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 11, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 12, 2014)

bumppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 18, 2014)

bumppp


----------



## Songbird (Dec 18, 2014)

Fantrolls?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 21, 2014)

If we do the star children, do we have to do all of them or can we pick just one?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 29, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> If we do the star children, do we have to do all of them or can we pick just one?



you can just pick one if you wish c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 30, 2014)

I drew Primrose! Xx



Spoiler


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 30, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> I drew Primrose! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




oh my gosh she looks super cute! thank you so much! <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoiler: I drew one of your fantrolls!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 30, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: I drew one of your fantrolls!



awwwwww thank you! he looks super awesome! c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 31, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 1, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 2, 2015)

bumpsss


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 5, 2015)

bumppps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 5, 2015)

revived the thread and updated the first page!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 6, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 6, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 7, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 8, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 8, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 9, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 11, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 13, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 13, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 14, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 14, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 14, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 16, 2015)

bumppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 16, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 17, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## DoughnutKing (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know what i'm doing right now but i've been up for 12 hours.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 18, 2015)

awwww this is adorable! thank you! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 19, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 19, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 20, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 21, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 26, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 28, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 28, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 1, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 1, 2015)

bmppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 2, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 2, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 4, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 5, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 6, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 6, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 7, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 7, 2015)

bump!


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 7, 2015)

Here, have a terrible sketch.
I'll probably work on it more later tonight. ;v;



Spoiler: work in progress


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

MayorDarryn said:


> Here, have a terrible sketch.
> I'll probably work on it more later tonight. ;v;
> 
> 
> ...





ahhhhhhh this is looking lovely at the moment! ;u; I didn't think anyone would want to draw her but thank you for drawing her! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TeruTeruBozu (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's a doodle for you - v - ;;
your character was too pretty to pass up ;v;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 9, 2015)

AHHHHH she looks super precious! ;u; Thank youuuuuuu!!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 9, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 10, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 10, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 11, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 11, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 11, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 12, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 12, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 12, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 13, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 13, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 16, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 16, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 16, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 17, 2015)

Bunp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 17, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 17, 2015)

bump!


----------



## agscribble (Mar 17, 2015)

Freebie of Primrose.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 18, 2015)

agscribble said:


> View attachment 87263
> Freebie of Primrose.





ahhhh thank you! she looks super cute! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 18, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 18, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 20, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 21, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 21, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 21, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 23, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 23, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 25, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 25, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 26, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 27, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 27, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 28, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 28, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 29, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 29, 2015)

bumppppppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 29, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 31, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 1, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 2, 2015)

bump[


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 25, 2015)

bumpppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 29, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

oooh those are cute, I especially adore Hemera she is a cutie I might draw her <3
btw this drawing will be free of charge so there will be no need for payment.​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 11, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> oooh those are cute, I especially adore Hemera she is a cutie I might draw her <3
> btw this drawing will be free of charge so there will be no need for payment.​



Awwww thank you! ;u; (I can't wait to see your drawing! uvu )


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll draw some for free!!! Your oc's are amazeballs xD


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 11, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I'll draw some for free!!! Your oc's are amazeballs xD




Ahhh thank you! ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 18, 2015)

bump~


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 23, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 30, 2015)

bump


----------

